# RR: 76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"



## Trout

*1.	Gilels	(1981)










2.	Kempff	(1965)










3.	Rubinstein	(1962)










4.	Brendel	(1993)










5.	Serkin	(1962)










6.	Horowitz	(1956)










7.	Lupu	(1972)










8.	Moravec	(1964)










9.	Solomon	(1952)










10.	Arrau	(1962)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Gilels	(1981)
2.	Kempff	(1965)
3.	Rubinstein	(1962)
4.	Brendel	(1993)
5.	Serkin	(1962)
6.	Horowitz	(1956)
7.	Lupu	(1972)
8.	Moravec	(1964)
9.	Solomon	(1952)
10.	Arrau	(1962)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

